

We work for the Internet - ChrisArchitect
http://iworkfortheinternet.org/

======
pdx
It's not immediately clear what this page is for.

For me, I began to read the paragraph, but my eyes were quickly distracted to
the loading pictures. I assumed this was an anti SOPA page, but had to reread
it to make sure.

Please make the premise of the page, big, bold, and in the first line of text,
so distracted congressmen don't miss what it is they're being told.

~~~
orborde
I'm on my phone, and the mobile site only has the pictures. I have no idea
what this is supposed to be about.

~~~
davidkarp01
Fixed. Thanks for catching.

~~~
pinwale
What about the senate version: [Protect-
IP](<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PROTECT_IP_Act>)?

And any news about the new rewritten version of SOPA, the [OPEN
Act](<http://arst.ch/ru6>)?

------
uptown
Cool idea. After SOPA passes or fails (hopefully the latter), the site could
totally pivot into a dating website for techies.

------
civilian
Hah, there's a lot of duplicates on this page. Someone has an off-by-one error
in the AJAX loading.

~~~
davidkarp01
Sorry! It's because there are so many being added. We're adding de-duping now.
This was my crappy code.

~~~
agentultra
It would probably be easier/better if /page/<integer> returned a JSON object.

Would also make scraping the site a little easier and reduce load on your
systems... (I'm interested in the titles "web workers" are giving themselves,
making this a rather nice data source).

PS: I play nice and won't "leech," promise. ;)

------
slowpoke
_> We know first-hand that the Internet powers the American dream._

It's called the American Dream because you have to be asleep to believe it[1].
Wake the fuck up. There is no American Dream, exceptions prove the rule. It's
a convenient self-delusion that keeps most people in line. If you want to
fight legislation like this, the first thing you have to realize that all
these values on the constitution don't mean shit, especially to the
politicians pushing these bills. I'm really sorry to be so blunt, but this is
something that people need to have pounded into their heads, or else there
will never be any change. You can't fight this system of corruption while
believing in its lies at the same time.

[1] quoting George Carlin here.

------
yangez
It's a great emotional tool to bring tangible people into the discussion.
Although having powerful statistics and logic is nice, it's appealing to see
the faces of real people that would be affected by this bill.

I can't find it now, but there was some interesting research done a while back
on charities. Turns out that people would donate more to a charity that helps
a single child rather than one that helps a million children, simply because
the former has a more tangible benefit.

~~~
spontaneus
I believe they hit on this in Made to Stick.

~~~
yangez
Thanks - I think that was it. Phenomenal book.

------
jamalkhan
No option for people outside US to add themselves!

~~~
rubinelli
The point is, we can't elect American congressmen, so they aren't necessarily
supposed to care if we have jobs or not.

------
seanstickle
Am I to understand that people who live in Washington DC do not, in fact,
matter? The state drop down has no provision for DC.

~~~
davidkarp01
Fixing.

~~~
seanstickle
Quick work. Thanks.

------
fiatpandas
The submit page is messed up in FF 8.0 for me: <http://i.imgur.com/Htp3H.png>

------
lpnotes
I really like the idea! Could you put in a count of the # of people who have
submitted pictures so far on the top?

------
patdryburgh
Wasn't aware that producing work on the internet was limited to American
citizens. McDonald's, here I come.

~~~
dallasmarlow
the site is in reference to sopa, which is (unfortunately) an american bill. i
promise you don't have to work for McDonald's.

~~~
cf0ed2aa-bdf5
Even though SOPA is an American bill it still has a very big impact on the
internet for citizens in every other country.

That being said I think it still makes sense for the site to just list
American entrepreneurs/developers/designers/etc.

~~~
davidkarp01
Agreed. This is intended to make SOPA's impact on American jobs clear to our
politicians.

------
nrbafna
add a counter to show no. of people added?

------
alpb
Would be great if it works on iPad. However I think there's no way to upload
photos or files on iOS Safari.

~~~
SoftwareMaven
iCabMobile let's you fill file inputs with photos and other downloaded
content. I really prefer it over Safari most of the time.

------
dallasmarlow
stop sopa, or find new jobs!

------
necenzurat
no international support?

~~~
akcreek
That's available at McDonalds.

------
kennywinker
Whoa, babe city. Scrolled down through a few dozen photos. All the girls are
babes, and about 60% of the dudes (which, being heterosexual, is a pretty good
percentage). The internet is more attractive than expected. ;)

------
zhwang
I'm scrolling down and I find people making funny poses and trying to look
cool.

If you're trying to make a political message clear, is this how you want to
represent yourself?

~~~
sliverstorm
It's pretty clear the goal of the website is to add a "human element" to the
impact of the bill. Prison mug shots do not add a human element.

~~~
zhwang
Yes, I completely agree. But perhaps you could be smiling, at a nice sunny
location. The human element would be there. That's not a "prison mug shot".
Plenty of the photos on the site are like that.

But if you're trying to say "Look, you're going to put all these _people_ out
of work if this thing passes", i.e. you're pointing out the _human element_ of
what the bill could cause, what is an average, uninformed person ("the world",
as the website says) going to think when they see a bunch of people making
ridiculous poses?

[http://29.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lw4cbpmNsM1r8635ko1_250.jp...](http://29.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lw4cbpmNsM1r8635ko1_250.jpg)

[http://27.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lw4es2F2II1r8635ko1_250.jp...](http://27.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lw4es2F2II1r8635ko1_250.jpg)

[http://25.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lw45rnSi8N1r8635ko1_250.jp...](http://25.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lw45rnSi8N1r8635ko1_250.jpg)

I very much doubt they'd emphasise.

And it takes nothing more than the mainstream media selectively ignoring the
majority to make the whole industry look like asshats.

